# Please Give Your Opinion/Advice for new archer



## archeriekid (Aug 25, 2009)

A friend of mine is just getting into archery and she is shooting a recurve bow. Shes in the process of buying an arrow rest, finger tab, etc. 

What would you guys recommend for an arrow rest, finger tab, etc for a beginner?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here are a few very basic & inexpensive items:

Rest: Cartel Hunter Rest - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/cartel-hunter-rest.html

Tab: Fivics Neonine Type A - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fivics-neonine-finger-tab-type-a.html

Arm Guard: Saunders - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/saunders-on-guardtm-armguard-colors.html

Quiver: Aurora Basic Quiver - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/aurora-basic-quiver.html

Chest protector: Fivics Economy - http://www.lancasterarchery.com/fivics-economy-chest-guard-type-c.html

There are many, many alternates to the above. These will get your friend going with minimal expense. I'm assuming that she already has arrows. If not, we will need to know a little more to make recommendations.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

